# Casting practice



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Anyone in the pg/bay bridge area wanna get together and practice casting?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm game if it's New Year's Day.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> I'm game if it's New Year's Day.


sounds like a plan let me know where u want to meet  

call me later


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey John, 
You got a good field to practice casting in?


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

fishbait said:


> Hey John,
> You got a good field to practice casting in?


na i was thinking maybe spsp along the beach since noone is using it and its only a few bucks to get in lol


----------



## b12823 (Jun 26, 2006)

Anybody up for practice around b'more tommorow?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

i guess i can make some time before the redskins game..


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

found a field off of 424 near the route 50 exit that should be plenty big if anyone else is intrested


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm game, but you might want to talk to the owner (park service if it belongs to the state) to see if we can use that land. 

Don't wanna get shot for trespassin' if ya know what I mean...


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

its called crofton park looks plenty big from corner to corner

pm me if anyone wants to go tommorrow


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Tomorrow, 10am at Crofton Park, near the Underwood Rd parking lot.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Did you guys clean it?


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> Did you guys clean it?



Going today so no we havent lol


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Had a blast thanks for coming guys and glad to meet ya


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

likewise.... off day but anyday casting is a good day.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Next time one of us should bring a camcorder.. I would like some footage of my cast..


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> Next time one of us should bring a camcorder.. I would like some footage of my cast..


I've seen it in person . . . don't worry, your not missing anything


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Your name came up a few times today my friend!! Fingers you are funny young man....


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

It was fun..could've done without the wind!!

I'm feeling it in my legs from the walkin' .


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

1obxnut, for a 5-foot-4 middle age man you can launch that weight....


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> I've seen it in person . . . don't worry, your not missing anything




Word on the street is that OBX is a monster caster! Any truth to this?


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*that's no rumor...*



fishbait said:


> Word on the street is that OBX is a monster caster! Any truth to this?


he's the real McCoy!


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

fishbait said:


> Word on the street is that OBX is a monster caster! Any truth to this?


RRRRIGHT.., but I wish I can throw as far as a member of WBB goes high (so I've heard)! LOL


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Good Point... Rumor has it that one of the Three Amigos can launch a Field Hokey Ball 600ft... If that's the case those WBB Boyz are bad ass,,,,,,




1obxnut said:


> RRRRIGHT.., but I wish I can throw as far as a member of WBB goes high (so I've heard)! LOL


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

That's 8nBait 600 feet . . . common, be little more respectful


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

_With _or _without _line attached?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

AK, show the Three Amigo's some respect... Until you (and me  ) can throw a ball 600ft we shouldn't even mention there names..



AtlantaKing said:


> _With _or _without _line attached?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

You know what kinda funny . . . the people that always hook into monster stripers during the spring are the ones who cast out like 20 yards  I'm gonna buy me a snoopy rod with 8lb. test and try my luck this year


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

kmw21230 said:


> AK, show the Three Amigo's some respect... Until you (and me  ) can throw a ball 600ft we shouldn't even mention there names..


You're right. I'm sorry. I'm not worthy! :redface:


----------



## b12823 (Jun 26, 2006)

It was good to meet you guys, I'm glad I attended. It was nice and calm at the begining but the wind sure did pick up! Let me know when you all want to do it again. Even better hit me up on a :fishing: trip.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

did you guys measure your cast?? kmw, i got you message after 10am. next time give me a call.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Yes, I brough my measuring tape... Chris pinned the field..



terpfan said:


> did you guys measure your cast?? kmw, i got you message after 10am. next time give me a call.


----------

